# Spare Man Utd ticket



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys

I have purchased two tickets for Man Utd v Liverpool in the Europa Cup 2nd leg on Thur 17th Mar. The guy that was meant to be coming with me can no longer make it as they have changed the kick off time from 6pm to 8pm. Is there any other Man Utd fan that would like to join me for the game? I will be travelling down from Scotland. Many thanks.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've got the darts at the hydro else I would have went with you from up here.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm sure you won't have a problem shifting that !! Haha


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Spoony said:


> I've got the darts at the hydro else I would have went with you from up here.


Cancel it and come to the game. It's more interesting! :doublesho


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Ticket still available.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ravinder said:


> Cancel it and come to the game. It's more interesting! :doublesho


I wish, been planned for a while with a group. Would love to go see a utd game.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys. Still have this. Would anybody be interested to attend? Thanks.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Still can't believe no one has snapped up your offer mate


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

danwel said:


> Still can't believe no one has snapped up your offer mate


Pointless going as it'll be all over n done with tonight!! :lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Pointless going as it'll be all over n done with tonight!! :lol:


True, the bin dippers will be out !! Either that or celebrating a draw like they've won the final lol


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, I know. I'm thinking of returning the ticket and gettin a refund and go by myself, but would rather go with someone.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

danwel said:


> True, the bin dippers will be out !! Either that or celebrating a draw like they've won the final lol


Ooops! :wave:


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Great predictions there fellas haha


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Ooops! :wave:


Just got in from training, seem result by accident and not what I expected. Just waiting for highlights now


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

danwel said:


> Just got in from training, seem result by accident and not what I expected. Just waiting for highlights now


Your lot were shocking danwel in truth pal.

De Gea had a worldy and kept it 1-0 at half time when it could've been 4-0.

Missing a forward tonight your lot. Looked at sixes and sevens all night which was a blessing for us.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Where in Scotland would you be leaving from?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Your lot were shocking danwel in truth pal.
> 
> De Gea had a worldy and kept it 1-0 at half time when it could've been 4-0.
> 
> Missing a forward tonight your lot. Looked at sixes and sevens all night which was a blessing for us.


Shocking mate, could've and should've been worse had it not been for De Gea AGAIN. Can't see us scoring 3 without reply though


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

danwel said:


> Shocking mate, could've and should've been worse had it not been for De Gea AGAIN. Can't see us scoring 3 without reply though


5yrs ago, I'd have been fearful of only taking a 2 goal lead to Old Trafford as they could easily outscore/overturn the deficit on the night.

Now though, I don't know where the goals are coming from and I can see us nicking one to make it even tougher.

We'll see on Thursday.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> 5yrs ago, I'd have been fearful of only taking a 2 goal lead to Old Trafford as they could easily outscore/overturn the deficit on the night.
> 
> Now though, I don't know where the goals are coming from and I can see us nicking one to make it even tougher.
> 
> We'll see on Thursday.


I'm prepared to be proved wrong but I think it's game over for United but stranger things have happened


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

eibbor said:


> Where in Scotland would you be leaving from?


Hi. I would be leaving from Kirkcaldy, Fife.

Awful performance from United. Absolutely dismal. Can't see us going through now anyway. Van Gaal needs to go.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm in Lanarkshire I would have snapped your hand off for it but now I have a lot of dental work to get done this week! 
LVG is clueless some of his tactical decisions are outrageous. Next 2 games will be tough


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I've just cancelled my tickets today


----------

